# Sad news with some good news (pics)



## KaylaWinsett (Feb 14, 2015)

So as some of you know, I was getting 3 little boys on March 11th.
Sadly my little grey dumbo rex didn't make it his momma quit producing milk. 
So sad I didn't get to meet him. 








But I have good news, I will be getting three boys still 
2 white boys and my black boy 
I need one more name for the new white fella!! So, help? Lol

Here are the most recent pics I had of 
Remy(black) and loki( white)


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck with your new boy, and I'm sorry you never got to meet your other 
For names,
How about something Greek like:


*Abaddon**
Baltazar
Balios
Bion (means life, to honor your last boy who didn't make it)
Doros
Habel (breathing)
Hypatos (supreme)
Kain
Pallas
Pan
Platon
Tobias
Zotikos (full of life)
*


----------



## KaylaWinsett (Feb 14, 2015)

I love Kain

I'm back down to two though until the next litter she has. 
So for now I just have Remy and Loki


----------



## KaylaWinsett (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

They are so freakin adorable! Sorry to hear about the little blue boy :/


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Have you picked up your boys yet?? Waiting on some new pics!


----------



## KaylaWinsett (Feb 14, 2015)

Not yet! But should be with in the next few days to a week


----------

